
Open Journal Systems: free-software journal management and publishing system - Schiphol
https://pkp.sfu.ca/ojs/
======
Schiphol
I thought I'd bring this to the attention of HN readers, given that [Elsevier
is buying the creators of EditorialManager]([https://www.prnewswire.com/news-
releases/elsevier-to-acquire...](https://www.prnewswire.com/news-
releases/elsevier-to-acquire-aries-systems-a-best-in-class-publication-
workflow-solutions-provider-815827594.html))

------
ivan_ah
Very cool stuff. I can totally see universities get into using this to give
another venue for their researchers to publish.

Link to demo site running OJS component (journals):
[https://demo.publicknowledgeproject.org/ojs3/testdrive/index...](https://demo.publicknowledgeproject.org/ojs3/testdrive/index.php/journal)
{user: admin, pass: testdrive }

Demo site for the OMP component (book publishers):
[https://demo.publicknowledgeproject.org/omp3/testdrive/index...](https://demo.publicknowledgeproject.org/omp3/testdrive/index.php/td-
press) , same creds

